# An Open Letter to Moderators



## Amie (Nov 13, 2005)

Dear Mods:

I just wanted express my thanks to you all--and to the owner of this site--for making such a great forum available (for free!) with wonderful people and helpful tips and information. I've been using this forum ever since I bought my iBook (my first Mac!), and I greatly appreciate your services.

Keep up the good work,
Amie


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2005)

I must agree wholeheartedly with Amie.  This is one of my most visited sites on all of my bookmarks.  Thanks folks.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank YOU for being a part of the community. Spread the word.


----------



## Veljo (Dec 17, 2005)

Agreed, I've been a member here for years and it's great.


----------



## powermac (Dec 18, 2005)

Mac OSX is my daily stop and enjoy the forums. Great group of people on here!!!!


----------



## mkappy (Dec 22, 2005)

This is a lifesaver--let's face the only area Apple is weak in (as far as I have gotten so far) is Software/hardware support..oh Yeah, there is the (SO CALLED) GENUIS BAR and the print mags (and AMUG) However all that being said, no other resource even comes close of MacOSX.com.
Whn I made the switch from the PC (the dark side--referrs to a dark screen from the many crashes!) to the Apple imacG5 and OSX (tiger) I soon discovered that 98% of my previous 'problems no longer exited BUT the 2% MIA (Apple support) was a handicap. Thank goodness I found macosx.com which has helped protect me from myself on too many ocassions to count.
I just put in another help request for Icons/deskto BUT I'm not worried since I know the answer will come soon and it has always been the corrective measure right out 'O' the gate!
THANX!


----------



## davez (Dec 23, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 24, 2005)

this is a great site, and i found it after the pc one i use.  my dad'spc had problems, so i found that site and they provided help that worked.  i checked out their apple part, and it was small, and with little help.  real stale.  so i googled around for a mac only site and found this.  its great.  i frequent both.  and once i did, i started posting in the other's mac section so much that they asked me to join their tech team as their mac tech, and as people saw there was good help, there have been more posts.  and i am able to help them because i can read up on most problems that i don't have the answer to on this site!


----------



## Amie (Dec 24, 2005)

Who runs this site, anyway? Who sponsors it? Who pays for it? And are the moderators paid employees or volunteers? Just curious...


----------

